# Why are we destabilizing Libya?



## JBeukema (May 10, 2011)

Gadhafi, it seems, had announced his intention to repudiate the dollar and the euro and encourage the use of the gold dinar as a common currency by all of Africa. Hed gained tentative buy-in, over the previous year, from a number of Arab and African regimes.


----------



## editec (May 10, 2011)

Well that would certainly vex the masters of the FED, wouldn't it?

When JFK challenged the FED with EX order 11110, he was assassinated within 90 days.

_Coincidence?_

Maybe...but EXEC order 11110 was never carried out.


----------



## Toro (May 10, 2011)

Given that Gaddafi is a pariah in the Arab states, this is fantasy.

Plus, nobody cares if Africa uses something other than the dollar or the euro.


----------



## sparky (May 10, 2011)

So the head of the opposition movement is on the CIA payroll, and the first order of business of the insurgent regime is to create a central bank that takes orders from international finance capital. Doesnt look real good for freedom in Libya, does it? Looks pretty damn good for the banksters, though.

typical.......


----------



## waltky (May 13, 2011)

Gadhafi thumbin' his nose at NATO...

*International Warrant for Gadhafi Expected*
_May 12, 2011 - Italy's foreign minister says he expects the International Criminal Court to issue an arrest warrant for Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi by the end of May as the North African country's anti-government opposition received major political boosts from abroad._


> Franco Frattini said Thursday that after the warrant is issued it would be impossible for Gadhafi to go into exile because the international community would then be obliged to pursue him.  On the diplomatic front, Britain invited the rebel Transitional National Council to open an office in the country, which has the largest Libyan community outside Libya. Prime Minister David Cameron made the announcement Thursday after talks with the visiting head of the council, Mustafa Abdul-Jalil.  British leaders also promised to provide the Libyan opposition with more communications equipment, bulletproof vests and uniforms. Unlike France and Italy, Britain has not recognized the national council as Libya's legitimate government.
> 
> In Washington, the White House said a visiting council delegation led by Mahmoud Jibril will meet Friday with U.S. National Security Advisor Tom Donilon, senior administration officials and members of Congress.  Earlier Thursday, NATO warplanes attacked Gadhafi's sprawling Bab al-Azaziya compound in Tripoli, hours after he made his first appearance on Libyan television since last month. Libyan officials said the strikes killed at least three people. There was no independent confirmation of the casualties.  Libyan rebels have been fighting since March to end Gadhafi's 42-year autocratic rule. The Libyan government says Gadhafi survived a NATO airstrike last month.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Gadhafi Says NATO Cannot Reach Him*
_May 13, 2011 - Libyan state television has broadcast an audio message from Moammar Gadhafi in which the Libyan leader assures his people that he is alive and in a place where NATO bombs could not reach him._


> Mr. Gadhafi's message was broadcast late Friday after Italian Foreign Minister Franco Frattini said there were unconfirmed reports that the Libyan leader is "probably" wounded after weeks of NATO air strikes in the country.  Frattini told reporters that he received word from the Catholic bishop in Tripoli, Giovanni Martinelli, that Mr. Gadhafi was likely wounded and has fled the city.   A Libyan government spokesman called that report "nonsense."
> 
> NATO air strikes have hit a number of Libyan military and command control positions in Tripoli, including Mr. Gadhafi's compound. The Libyan leader reportedly escaped one recent attack that Libyan authorities say targeted him. NATO has denied targeting the Libyan leader.  In Washington Friday, U.S. President Barack Obama met with visiting NATO Secretary-General Anders Fogh Rasmussen to discuss the coalition's operations in Libya.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAfrique (May 16, 2011)

JBeukema; it seems said:
			
		

> Beukema, you are one of very few, since absurd assault of Libya by our world bullies, to note and voice this view. Glad to know someone else with commonsense is also observing and speaking out! And guess what?
> 
> Saddam Hussein and Iraq had been unjustly invaded in 2003 just after Hussein declared the US dollar will no longer be Iraq's market currency! Talk about suppression, jingoism and dictatorship!


----------



## waltky (Jun 2, 2014)

The next Kaddafi?...

*Libyas Future Hangs on Rogue Generals Moves*
_June 02, 2014 ~ A rogue Libyan general who has pledged to rid the troubled North African state of Islamist militias claims his forces now control the majority of the eastern city of Benghazi following a weekend of fighting spilling into Monday leaving 15 dead and more than 40 wounded._


> General Khalifa Hifters campaign to curb Islamist fighters, whom he says Libyas weak federal government has failed to curtail, is welcomed by some Libyans frustrated by the chaotic drift of a country that has been wracked by lawlessness, bombings and abductions since the 2011 ouster of longtime autocrat Moammar Gadhafi.  And the 71-year-old general, a former top military commander in the Gadhafi-era, says he has a popular mandate for his two-weeks old intervention, pointing to recent demonstrations in Benghazi, Tobruk and Libyas capital Tripoli supporting his self-styled Operation Dignity.  But his forces, pieced together from various town-based militias and Libyas official security forces, have not only focused on al-Qaida-sympathetic Islamist militias but also on the countrys legislature, the General National Congress, which the general accuses of being controlled by political Islamists.
> 
> He stormed the GNC last month, insisting on its suspension. That in turn prompted lawmakers to call early elections slated for June 25.  The standoff between the GNC and Haftar, who are backing rival prime ministers, is prompting the alarm of Western governments, who fear the country is on the brink of a full-fledged civil war.  Frances newly appointed Special Envoy to Libya, Denys Gauer said Paris is worried about the complicated and potentially dangerous situation in Libya  for Libya and for its neighbors.  And the U.S. State Department has urged Americans working or visiting Libya to leave. The Pentagon has moved the warship the USS Bataan with 1,000 Marines on board close to Libya in case an evacuation is needed.  How the standoff will play out remains hard to predict.
> 
> ...


----------

